# eBike Cheaters



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

I know this has been "debated" ad-nauseum, but I feel compelled to bring it up again as I keep hoping that there may be a change of attitude at some point. I am a long time 2 wheeler, started to ride a bike at the age of 4, motocrosser in the 70-80's, MTB racer in the 80-90's. I am 62 and still ride MTB and road 3-4 times per week (or more weather permitting). I saw the suspension/engine revolution of the motocross bikes, and the entire evolution of MTB's from inception to where they are today and participated in all along the way. My first MTB was a 1983 Schwinn High Sierra that I bent every part including frame on in about 6 months. I can truthfully say that my riding, helped develop the bikes to where they are today, because over the decades I pretty much broke everything. 2 years ago I bought an All Mountain, Shimano E8000 eMTB and it has been love at first bike. The reason i bought this wasn't because I can't ride a regular bike anymore, it is just one more phase in the evolution of MTBing that is a step function change, kind of like suspension, disc brakes, 29" wheels, the list goes on. Being a former dirtbiker, I look at the eMTB as the perfect crossover bike. No longer do I have to grind out difficult technical climbs, I motor up them like a boss! Am I cheating? Hell no! unless cheating means making it the most fun possible. So the purpose of this rant is because I was telling a long time riding partner who has not embraced the eMTB revolution, how awesome the eMTB is and that it totally kicks ass in the gnarly up & down terrain near me. I was trying to convince him that he would love it if he actually got a bike and gave it a try. The response was "when I feel like cheating, I will reach out for advice" So I told him to F... Off, clearly he sees my use of an eMTB as me being a slacker, and he is a real man because he don't need no stinking ebike, when he can grind out blood vessel blowing climbs on his own thank you. So what is it with these elitist asshats, that think you are only riding a bike if all the power comes from you. I remember having a debate with a coworker many years ago about the fact that motocrossers were athletes, and his comment was "no they're not, because the motorcycle does all the work". Like I said I know this has been "discussed" before, but I doubt the elitist douche bags are ever going to give in, because they are obviously better than the rest of us already or so they think. my $0.02


----------

